# 2000 Kona Caldera resurrection....



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

Every year I buy a used bike for winter duty, then clean and sell it off in the spring.

This years project was a 2000 Kona Caldera.

I tore it down completely, cleaned, lubed and replaced parts with stuff from my spare bin when required. All in, I'm sitting at around $150.

Took it out for a quick ride around the neighbourhood. It's a fun, nimble bike. Can't wait to get it on the trails this weekend


----------



## Terrh (Oct 14, 2021)

nice deal!

I find mid/high end bikes, even 20 years old, tend to be asking really high prices lately around here.


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

Prices here are weird. 

Clapped out department store bikes are stupid expensive.....people asking as much or more than new. High/mid end mtb that are well maintained are priced high too but not outrageously so.

For some weird reason, decent mid level mtb that have _not_ been maintained can be had for good prices. I think its mainly real riders that know how much work/parts are required to rebuild vs the dept store bike owners who just see all mtb as the same and think their wally world special is the same as your LBS bike.


----------

